# XPS 400 turn on button flashing yellow...



## destructokill

Anyone know what this means. My manual is 300 miles away from me...any help would be amazing!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

> Controls and Lights
> 
> Power control
> 
> 
> push button
> 
> Power light
> 
> 
> green light — Blinking green in sleep state; solid green for power-on state.
> 
> amber light — Blinking amber indicates a problem with the power supply inside the computer. If the system cannot boot and there is a solid amber light, this indicates a problem with the system board (see "Power Lights").
> 
> Hard-drive access light
> 
> 
> green
> 
> Link integrity light (on integrated network adapter)
> 
> 
> green light — A good connection exists between a 10-Mbps network and the computer.
> 
> orange light — A good connection exists between a 100-Mbps network and the computer.
> 
> off (no light) — The computer is not detecting a physical connection to the network.
> 
> Activity light (on integrated network adapter)
> 
> 
> yellow light — Blinking indicates activity on the network.
> 
> Diagnostic lights
> 
> 
> four lights on the front panel (see "Diagnostic Lights")
> 
> Standby power light
> 
> 
> AUXPWR on the system board



From this link.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps400/sm/specs.htm


----------



## destructokill

so im guessing i need to buy a new power supply? are there any out there that you guys would suggest?


----------



## G25r8cer

How does this mean you need a new psu? 

Quote "yellow light — Blinking indicates activity on the network."


----------



## Manauffeuer

or mabe his CPU burned out


----------



## G25r8cer

Manauffeuer said:


> or mabe his CPU burned out



Are you kidding me?? Read what I quoted


----------



## StrangleHold

Since its blinking he might have the color Amber and Yellow mixed up. It could be a sign of his P/S.


----------



## G25r8cer

It says Blinking indicates activity on the network!!!


----------



## StrangleHold

No, he said the yellow light. I said he might have meant the Amber light, got his colors wrong. Thinking the Amber was yellow. 

Since it isnt booting.

amber light — Blinking amber indicates a problem with the power supply inside the computer


----------



## destructokill

amber light — Blinking amber indicates a problem with the power supply inside the computer. If the system cannot boot and there is a solid amber light, this indicates a problem with the system board (see "Power Lights").

its amber...sorry for the confusion.....


----------



## G25r8cer

Gotcha!! Well thats a Dell for you. Now you have to get a new psu through Dell.


----------



## destructokill

hmm well are there any certain psu's you'd recommend. im not very hardware educated or literate.


----------



## G25r8cer

I am fairly sure you have to get a Dell psu. Plus getting a different psu will void your warranty.


----------



## porterjw

g25racer said:


> I am fairly sure you have to get a Dell psu. Plus getting a different psu will void your warranty.



You do not have to order a PSU through Dell. I worked on an XPS about three weeks ago and it was a standard ATX (albeit low wattage) PSU. It wasn't an XPS 400 like yours (think the next step up - 420?), but they should be the same.

As far as the warranty goes, larger companies like that expect their systems to be opened up for upgrades in today's world. They take other measures like locked BIOSi to prevent extreme tampering; RAM, PSU, Video/sound card upgrades are fairly commonplace. Unless there is security tape holding across the seam of your case, it's all good.


----------



## destructokill

would this be any good? 

http://www.911forpcs.com/xps400.html


----------



## porterjw

That will work, but it's fairly under-powered for such a steep 'sale' price. personally, I would look on Newegg.com or TigerDirect.com - select "Power Supplies", then "ATX" ("ATX 12V" on Newegg) and you'll have a much wider range at much lower prices.


----------



## destructokill

Hm I am thinking baout this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182032
but i am not sure.. Any thoughts?


----------



## porterjw

For such a 'cheap' brand, I've heard lots of folks sing praises upon praises about Rosewill products. However, personally, I've yet to give them a go. When I replace faulty components on a Client's system, I stick with brands I know, but that's *not* to say Rosewill isn't good, just that I cannot vouch for them as being good. Some day, I'll grab a Rosewill PSU and give it a shot in one of my loaner systems or if I just feel like screwing around and finally doing my Win98SE system I've been thinking about for a few months

Anyway, 600 watts...completely overkill for your system. Something 350-450 max would be perfect for you, anything over that isn't necessary, but if the price is right via discount or MIR, I suppose no loss. I just picked up a 530 watt Raidmax (installed it yesterday actually) in my system and so far, so good.


----------



## destructokill

ah, ok. thanks for all the help! got the psu chosen and it is on its way. again thanks so much for the help!!


----------

